# Best place for Shimano Cleaning & Repair in Houston



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

I have 4 Shimano Stradics I need cleaned for the season. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

Fishing Tackle Unlimited has two locations in the Houston area. They are an authorized service center for Shimano.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

There are several good people here on the board.

Years ago I had great luck sending my rods back into the main shop in California if you have a little time to wait for your rods back.

Jim


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

I think I'll bring them to FTU they're 5 minutes from my house.


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

Well FTU looked at my Shimano and said "we don't work on those, can't get parts". 

So before I send it off to Dave Reel Repair in Illinios, does anyone know a place in the Houston area?


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

What model of Stradic is it? What's wrong with it?
Have U tried Dadsoletackle? They are one of the few that carried a lot of of parts for old models.
Not sure why but I found out that a lot of individual reel cleaners were shy away from working on spinning reels.


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

It's a Stradic 4000FJ.

I'm going to try Dale's in Rosenberg.


----------



## Googan (Mar 21, 2013)

*reel service houston area*



bjmillet said:


> It's a Stradic 4000FJ.
> 
> I'm going to try Dale's in Rosenberg.


Take it to Allan at Seekfishing 281-469-9898 he works on all reel


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

We still have parts for the FJ models. They were only discontinued earlier this year. I'm not sure why FTU would say they cant get parts. Send the reels to our repair department. Our current turn around time is less than 5 days.


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

Dan Thorburn said:


> We still have parts for the FJ models. They were only discontinued earlier this year. I'm not sure why FTU would say they cant get parts. Send the reels to our repair department. Our current turn around time is less than 5 days.


Dan are you with FTU?


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Dan works at Shimano


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Dan is the Man! formerly known as Bantam1..oops, hope I don't get deleted..lol


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Dan Thorburn said:


> We still have parts for the FJ models. They were only discontinued earlier this year. I'm not sure why FTU would say they cant get parts. Send the reels to our repair department. Our current turn around time is less than 5 days.


I would definitely send the reel to Shimano, NOT Dale's Rosenberg (my friend had some bad experience with him).
A lot of times, Shimano did not even charge me for parts :walkingsm


----------



## sewelljx (Jul 27, 2015)

Does FTU do maintenance/repair on all brands of reels? I have some Quantum smokes that need some cleaning and lube.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

My only experience dealing directly with Shimano was just parts rather than repair, but their service was excellent.


----------



## Flats Mark (Jul 30, 2009)

Dipsay said:


> Dan is the Man! formerly known as Bantam1..oops, hope I don't get deleted..lol


I have two old greenies that were re-done by Mr Dipsay, and they are the best reels in my boat! They are perfect!!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Reel deal brandy

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

Sent it to Shimano in Irvine, CA. Got it back a few weeks later. 25 bucks. Big bargain. Spins smoother than when I bought it.


----------

